# Mayweather vs McGregor - Official



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

Somehow this is actually a thing. Conor and Floyd have agreed to a deal, with the fight taking place August 26th in Las Vegas. This is going to be mental. Biggest fight in combat sports history.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2017)

$100 million each if the BBC is to be believed.  Don't know why anyone would bother to be honest, as good as each are in their individual fields I can only see one result if we are playing in Mayweather's domain.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2017)

A victory for hype and marketing. To quote a recent popular music song, "it's all about the money, money, it's all about the money". As a sporting contest it is a nonsense.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			$100 million each if the BBC is to be believed.  Don't know why anyone would bother to be honest, as good as each are in their individual fields I can only see one result if we are playing in Mayweather's domain.
		
Click to expand...

You gave the reason anyone is bothered in your first line. 

I'm in Vegas the week after this - damn it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

I wouldn't completely rule McGregor out. Obviously the most likely result by a huge percentage is a dominant Mayweather decision, but Conor does pose some interesting threats to Floyd. He's bigger than Floyd, is incredibly quick, has strange movement that Floyd will not have seen before in a boxing ring, and the power in his left hand can put anyone down. If, and it's a big if, Conor lands that left hand he could knock Floyd out. It's unlikely, but certainly not impossible when you've got a guy as talented as Conor. Floyd's also 40 now, and it'll be almost 2 years since he last fought when this fight comes around, that could definitely play a factor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2017)

Complete joke really and all about hype and money - got to be embarrassing for the sport of boxing. 

No doubt the fight will be a damp squid but the pair of them will have the money rolling in


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

Why's it embarrassing? Conor might not be a boxer, but he's a legitimate top-level combat sports athlete. This is a dream match-up, the greatest boxer of all-time vs the best p4p mixed martial artist in the world. The money will roll in and rightly so.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Why's it embarrassing? Conor might not be a boxer, but he's a legitimate top-level combat sports athlete. This is a dream match-up, the greatest boxer of all-time vs the best p4p mixed martial artist in the world. The money will roll in and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Because Mayweather goes back to retirement and McGregor back to UFC, both with $100mil in their pockets, how does it benefit boxing as a sport, win win for them.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 15, 2017)

Look forward to it.


The usual suspects having a moan here. Lighten up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Because Mayweather goes back to retirement and McGregor back to UFC, both with $100mil in their pockets, how does it benefit boxing as a sport, win win for them.
		
Click to expand...

It will get millions of viewers on the young fighters Mayweather Promotions and Showtime are looking to promote and allow them to begin building a future star for the sport. How is that not good? Surely the more views and the more interest in a sport the better? This is the biggest fight of all-time, we've never seen anything like this before, it's going to blow Mayweather-Pacquiao out of the water. I don't get how people aren't excited, especially fight fans.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It will get millions of viewers on the young fighters Mayweather Promotions and Showtime are looking to promote and allow them to begin building a future star for the sport. How is that not good? Surely the more views and the more interest in a sport the better? This is the biggest fight of all-time, we've never seen anything like this before, it's going to blow Mayweather-Pacquiao out of the water. I don't get how people aren't excited, especially fight fans.
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere did I say it won't be a great fight or break viewing figures, just be honest about the reasons though, it's not for the good and benefit of boxing, look at how you described the fight in your op "Biggest fight in combat sports history" mate, it's a boxing match.

Mayweather is in his 40's and been retired 2 years, McGregor in his prime and a UFC fighter, it's a prize fight on a world-wide scale,
I don't get how people don't see it for what it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Why's it embarrassing? Conor might not be a boxer, but he's a legitimate top-level combat sports athlete. This is a dream match-up, the greatest boxer of all-time vs the best p4p mixed martial artist in the world. The money will roll in and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

It's all hype and money and nothing to do with promoting the sport etc 

Both of them are multi millionaires but Mayweather "held out " for his fee - it's a circus act 

Yes it will be popular but that doesn't make it anymore than an overhyped gimmicked designed to make a few people very rich.

Â£100mil each fo two guys to punch each other - everything that is wrong with sport.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's all hype and money and nothing to do with promoting the sport etc 

Both of them are multi millionaires but Mayweather "held out " for his fee - it's a circus act 

Yes it will be popular but that doesn't make it anymore than an overhyped gimmicked designed to make a few people very rich.

Â£100mil each fo two guys to punch each other - everything that is wrong with sport.
		
Click to expand...

why does it have to be about promoting the sport? Its only going to make the money because there are millions who want to watch and pay for the fight, if thats what they choose why is that wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

fundy said:



			why does it have to be about promoting the sport? Its only going to make the money because there are millions who want to watch and pay for the fight, if thats what they choose why is that wrong?
		
Click to expand...

It's not wrong, just let's not pretend it's something else, yes I'll be watching, hopefully it'll be a worthy spectacle, but it's one former great boxer fighting a current great UFC guy for a fist full of money.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's not wrong, just let's not pretend it's something else, yes I'll be watching, hopefully it'll be a worthy spectacle, but it's one former great boxer fighting a current great UFC guy for a fist full of money.
		
Click to expand...

no pretense here, am a big ufc fan but have little interest in this, macgregor struggles sparring with ordinary boxers, not a prayer IF mayweather is anywhere near his best (and probably doesnt even need that), the big gloves as big a handicap as there could possibly be


----------



## Piece (Jun 15, 2017)

I love boxing. This isn't a boxing match though. Don't blame them for setting it up, getting $100m or so each, why wouldn't you? Will be interesting to see if they do get the PPV demand to meet those dollars. Wouldn't surprise me if they don't get anywhere near the traffic they need.

McGregor has a puncher's chance and that is it. I'll watch, but only via free streaming thanks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

Piece said:



			I love boxing. This isn't a boxing match though. Don't blame them for setting it up, getting $100m or so each, why wouldn't you? Will be interesting to see if they do get the PPV demand to meet those dollars. *Wouldn't surprise me if they don't get anywhere near the traffic they need.*

McGregor has a puncher's chance and that is it. I'll watch, but only via free streaming thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely. The two biggest PPV draws in the history of Combat Sports. This is going to pull 5m+ PPV buys easily.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 15, 2017)

fundy said:



			no pretense here, am a big ufc fan but have little interest in this, macgregor struggles sparring with ordinary boxers, not a prayer IF mayweather is anywhere near his best (and probably doesnt even need that), the big gloves as big a handicap as there could possibly be
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't aimed at you mate, it was a general point. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 15, 2017)

I think this is just further proof that the world's gone mad. This is pure marketing hype to generate $mega for all involved but with no sporting credibility at all.

It's fascinating, though!


----------



## IanM (Jun 15, 2017)

Had to Google who McGregor is...   I guess if you want to watch that's up to you.  Seems bit like a rugby team taking on a football team at football....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

IanM said:



			Had to Google who McGregor is...   I guess if you want to watch that's up to you.  Seems bit like a rugby team taking on a football team at football....
		
Click to expand...

Not really similar, completely different skill-sets. McGregor trains boxing, and utilises a very boxing heavy attack in MMA. Would be MUCH more of a mis-match in MMA. Floyd would be dusted in under a minute.


----------



## Simbo (Jun 15, 2017)

Well it's off the scale for hype value that's for sure. Easy win for floyd IMO, he's beaten bigger guys / hard punchers before. He doesn't need the money, he's loaded already. McGregor is just after the cash, it's no secret he has been trying to set himself up money wise for some time. First his demand to be cut into the profits of the UFC. now this. He has a punchers chance and that's about it.
While you can say the skill sets from football and rugby are totally different it's the same principal. A MMA fighter might well punch but it's doubtful it will be anywhere near the level  of one of the greatest boxers ever. MMA punching style is different also the ringcraft is different.
McGregor is in it for the cash,  nothing else.


----------



## richy (Jun 15, 2017)

Absolute circus. When McGregor fans say he has a punchers chance you know it's a one sided mismatch. 

Mosley
De La Hoya
Canelo
Cotto
Hatton
Pacquiao 
Etc couldn't get anywhere near him, and now you're trying to tell me someone with no amatuer or professional experience is going to? Give over


----------



## richy (Jun 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Why's it embarrassing? Conor might not be a boxer, but he's a legitimate top-level combat sports athlete. This is a dream match-up, the greatest boxer of all-time vs the best p4p mixed martial artist in the world. The money will roll in and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Floyd isn't the greatest boxer of all time. He isn't even top 10.


----------



## Simbo (Jun 15, 2017)

richy said:



			Floyd isn't the greatest boxer of all time. He isn't even top 10.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, not even close to top 10, one of the best defensive fighters ever though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2017)

Mayweather should just give it up. Doesn't need this and to be honest McGregor is on a hiding to nothing and having never boxed even as an amateur according to the reports I read he's going to be out of his depth. Nothing but a victory for the money makers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2017)

richy said:



			Floyd isn't the greatest boxer of all time. He isn't even top 10.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest who would make your top 10?


----------



## Simbo (Jun 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mayweather should just give it up. Doesn't need this and to be honest McGregor is on a hiding to nothing and having never boxed even as an amateur according to the reports I read he's going to be out of his depth. Nothing but a victory for the money makers
		
Click to expand...

Which is mcgregor. He has the perfect excuse if he loses, stick 100 million in his hip pocket, then challenge floyd for another 100 million under his MMA fighting rules this time. Blah blah.


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

https://www.eventticketscenter.com/...-mayweather-jr-las-vegas-08-26-2017/3164937/t

Just the $65K for ringside tickets


----------



## richy (Jun 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of interest who would make your top 10?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry never seen this first time around. 

In no particular order
Ali
Robinson
Louis
Duran
Leonard
Chavez
Marciano
Pep
Hagler
Armstrong


----------



## triple_bogey (Jun 19, 2017)

richy said:



			Absolute circus. When McGregor fans say he has a punchers chance you know it's a one sided mismatch. 

Mosley
De La Hoya
Canelo
Cotto
Hatton
Pacquiao 
Etc couldn't get anywhere near him, and now you're trying to tell me someone with no amatuer or professional experience is going to? Give over
		
Click to expand...

PacMan was cheated of the win. The stats of that fight was a farce.

TBH, I don't think the fight will really happen. Something will happen nearer the time calling the bout off.


----------



## Piece (Jun 19, 2017)

triple_bogey said:



*PacMan was cheated of the win. The stats of that fight was a farce.*

TBH, I don't think the fight will really happen. Something will happen nearer the time calling the bout off.
		
Click to expand...

 Pac was schooled, end of discussion.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2017)

[video=youtube;npJdeoYxYGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npJdeoYxYGs[/video]

First press conference in the world tour is about to start. Building up currently, bit of a mess with Ranallo, Malignaggi and Schaub talking over eachother, hopefully it'll get better when Conor and Floyd come out.


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2017)

I know it is a circus, and can spot the bs, but so help me I can feel myself being drawn in....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

UFC press conferences are so much better. Was set up by Floyd to make him look superior. Made Conor talk first, then had all the other mic's turned off so Conor couldn't respond. Didn't work though. He tried calling Conor out there and then, Conor challenged him and he backed down. Was also hilarious when he was shouting his moronic catchphrases and about 10 people were shouting them back at him, I guess it's lucky he had some family members and Showtime interns in the crowd.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 12, 2017)

I love how people think he has no boxing experience...

While he has made his name as a mixed martial artist, McGregor was once a promising young boxer. He walked into the Crumlin Boxing Club in Dublin at the age of 12 and his first trainer, Phil Sutcliffe, spoke to Boxing News about what McGregor was like in those developmental stages.

â€œHe was just like any other kid who walked into the gym wanting to join a boxing club, he had to get his parentsâ€™ permission first,â€ he said.

â€œHe trained very, very hard, he was one of the kids you never had to shout at, he was very focused. He wanted to be a good boxer and he was getting good, he was progressing well. He won a few novice titles [he won the Dublin Novice championships at age 16] and boxed on plenty of shows to learn his trade but before he became a Junior he found another love and packed it in"

Not saying he will beat Maywether but he has some limited boxing experience. His movement will be key in the fight. 

Haven't looked forward to a fight for years as much as this one. Couldn't care less if people think its for the money (which it is lol).


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lifting-the-lid-on-conor-mcgregors-boxing-past/


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

I think the interesting thing with this fight is Conor's size and his unique movement. Movement in MMA is completely different to traditional boxing, how will Conor adjust, and how will Floyd counter Conor's very unique style. I'd be surprised if Floyd got the knock-out, he has incredibly frail hands that are prone to breaking, so I can't see him laying down big power shots, but the sensible prediction is that Floyd will just out-class Conor and win a decision. Going to be real interesting if Conor lands that left hand on him though. Floyd has been stunned before, and Conor has brutal knockout power, he has that crazy power that shocks guys. You could tell from Eddie Alvarez's eyes how shocked he was when Conor landed. His punches come from weird angles, they come fast, land with precision and they hurt. I can't wait, roll on August 26th.


----------



## richy (Jul 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I think the interesting thing with this fight is Conor's size and his unique movement. Movement in MMA is completely different to traditional boxing, how will Conor adjust, and how will Floyd counter Conor's very unique style. I'd be surprised if Floyd got the knock-out, he has incredibly frail hands that are prone to breaking, so I can't see him laying down big power shots, but the sensible prediction is that Floyd will just out-class Conor and win a decision. Going to be real interesting if Conor lands that left hand on him though. Floyd has been stunned before, and Conor has brutal knockout power, he has that crazy power that shocks guys. You could tell from Eddie Alvarez's eyes how shocked he was when Conor landed. His punches come from weird angles, they come fast, land with precision and they hurt. I can't wait, roll on August 26th.
		
Click to expand...

He has knockout power with those little gloves on. Doubt he'll carry the same with boxing gloves on. 
I doubt McGregor will land on him flush, the sparring videos I've seen are pathetic and he's using Maliniaggi for this fight :rofl:

I'm not a Floyd fan but I hope he takes McGregor to school and makes him quit.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

I can't see why anyone would side with a woman beating, sucker-punching, fake-gangster who is literally one of the dullest PPV draws in the history of combat sports over McGregor. But hey, each to their own.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			I love how people think he has no boxing experience...

While he has made his name as a mixed martial artist, McGregor was once a promising young boxer. He walked into the Crumlin Boxing Club in Dublin at the age of 12 and his first trainer, Phil Sutcliffe, spoke to Boxing News about what McGregor was like in those developmental stages.

â€œHe was just like any other kid who walked into the gym wanting to join a boxing club, he had to get his parentsâ€™ permission first,â€ he said.

â€œHe trained very, very hard, he was one of the kids you never had to shout at, he was very focused. He wanted to be a good boxer and he was getting good, he was progressing well. He won a few novice titles [he won the Dublin Novice championships at age 16] and boxed on plenty of shows to learn his trade but before he became a Junior he found another love and packed it in"

Not saying he will beat Maywether but he has some limited boxing experience. His movement will be key in the fight. 

Haven't looked forward to a fight for years as much as this one. Couldn't care less if people think its for the money (which it is lol).


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lifting-the-lid-on-conor-mcgregors-boxing-past/

Click to expand...

I'd expect that the gulf in quality between a teen amateur winning a local belt and an unbeaten world champ is quite large maybe?
It's like saying the club champ who plays off 3 could beat Dustin Johnson over 18 holes, aye maybe but most probably not.
Only chance CM has is that lucky punch any boxer can land, but to be honest I'm expecting yet another Mayweather bore fest.
I do hope I'm 100% may I add .


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 12, 2017)

Dont think Maywether has fought anyone with the unique type movement McGregor shows...who knows???


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

richy said:



			He has knockout power with those little gloves on. Doubt he'll carry the same with boxing gloves on.
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;wRmOOWPTRBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRmOOWPTRBs[/video]


----------



## Simbo (Jul 12, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Dont think Maywether has fought anyone with the unique type movement McGregor shows...who knows???
		
Click to expand...

Like a MMA style movement? That's maybe because floyd fights boxers. 
I'll give mcgregor one thing, he absolutely knows how to play the media part, the loudmouth and quick one liners etc. He's very good at that. And he can put bums on seats. It's a win-win situation for him as far as I see it. If he wins he can shout his mouth off about it till his dying day. If he loses he has the excuses already made for him, it's not his arena, bigger gloves, weight blah blah blah.  he can go on about how brave he was to take on Mayweather at his game so mayweather should do the same in return. All while pocketing an eye-popping amount of cash which was his ultimate intention IMO.
As for the fight itself, I predict a borefest with mayweather making mcgregor chase him while picking him off with counter punches and combos. While mcgregor has power, floyds fought powerful guys before. Look at Saul Alvarez knocking out amir Khan. And he couldn't knock mayweather out. He has one of the best defences in boxing and I can't see mcgregor getting near him.
Mcgregors brain is tuned and trained for a different style of fighting which his subconscious will need to fight all the time aswell, resist the temptation to kick, grapple etc.


----------



## richy (Jul 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I can't see why anyone would side with a woman beating, sucker-punching, fake-gangster who is literally one of the dullest PPV draws in the history of combat sports over McGregor. But hey, each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## richy (Jul 12, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			Dont think Maywether has fought anyone with the unique type movement McGregor shows...who knows???
		
Click to expand...

What unique movement is that??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2017)

I like McGregor & hope he wins.
But he won't. 
Anyone that thinks he will is an idiot.


----------



## MrC (Jul 12, 2017)

its more like WWE than boxing. which makes me dubious if they have agreed something between them about the outcome. they are both great business men after all.

If it is a proper fight then McGregor is clearly skilled and an accomplished fighter. However 49 boxers have tried and failed against Mayweather so McGregor without experience you would think would have no chance. However he may just bring something to the party.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 12, 2017)

Im wondering how CMG will not use his elbows legs or knees , also wondering if he gets caught how the survival instinct & years of grappling & locking up etc  wont just kick in automatically  .. 

UFC fighters come to fight , one of the reasons its getting so popular . FM wont come to fight , he will come to win a fight his way 

Curious how it will pan out ,two of the great showmen . wouldnt pay for it tho


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			Im wondering how CMG will not use his elbows legs or knees , also wondering if he gets caught how the survival instinct & years of grappling & locking up etc  wont just kick in automatically  .. 

UFC fighters come to fight , one of the reasons its getting so popular . FM wont come to fight , he will come to win a fight his way 

Curious how it will pan out ,two of the great showmen . wouldnt pay for it tho
		
Click to expand...

Illegal elbow knockout would be soooo awesome.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2017)

It'll be in Conor's contract that if he elbows, kicks, chokes Floyd he'll lose his purse. Won't happen, as much as it'd be hilarious. In a real fight it'd be embarrassing for Floyd.



richy said:



			:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Huh? Also, no counter to the Sport Science video? Thought Conor would lose his KO power with the bigger gloves?

Also, saw this earlier, Conor talks some trash and can be a bit flash, but there's no doubt in my mind that he's a sound guy. Can't say the same for Mr Mayweather.

[video=youtube;rA3D0KcLqQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA3D0KcLqQA[/video]


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 12, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Illegal elbow knockout would be soooo awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking d same ha ha    or a choke out


----------



## richy (Jul 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It'll be in Conor's contract that if he elbows, kicks, chokes Floyd he'll lose his purse. Won't happen, as much as it'd be hilarious. In a real fight it'd be embarrassing for Floyd.



Huh? Also, no counter to the Sport Science video? Thought Conor would lose his KO power with the bigger gloves?

Also, saw this earlier, Conor talks some trash and can be a bit flash, but there's no doubt in my mind that he's a sound guy. Can't say the same for Mr Mayweather.

[video=youtube;rA3D0KcLqQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA3D0KcLqQA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I think they're both dicks. But at the end of August only one of the will be an embarrassed dick.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 12, 2017)

In all likelihood this bout will be a bit of a boring affair, so enjoy the build up which may prove more entertaining. I'm a fan of both and will be watching, but more for the spectacle rather than the fight itself. It's a massive, massive mismatch in terms of boxing levels. McGregor will come to fight, he always does. Playing right into Mayweather's hands as he will come to box,
and I'd be surprised if he shipped any real punishment. 

Similarly, if the disciplines were reversed Mayweather wouldn't stand a chance. I see McGregor quitting or getting DQ'd late on - rounds 9-12. 
Much more excited about Golovkin v Cannelo. Also looking forward to the super middleweight and cruiserweight super series'.


----------



## Simbo (Jul 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;wRmOOWPTRBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRmOOWPTRBs[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Maybe won't lose much power but boxing gloves are going to feel awkward and cumbersome on his hands in comparison with MMA gloves? Feel slower, Different weight, will also give him a different range, he will have to wear wraps under them, his fingers won't be individual like he's used to. All of which will feel strange to him.
Granted all very small differences but at the top of the tree it's very small margins that separate winner and loser, just another thing he will have to contend with that will be second nature to mayweather and he wont even be thinking about it.


----------



## Simbo (Jul 12, 2017)

Farneyman said:



			I love how people think he has no boxing experience...

While he has made his name as a mixed martial artist, McGregor was once a promising young boxer. He walked into the Crumlin Boxing Club in Dublin at the age of 12 and his first trainer, Phil Sutcliffe, spoke to Boxing News about what McGregor was like in those developmental stages.

â€œHe was just like any other kid who walked into the gym wanting to join a boxing club, he had to get his parentsâ€™ permission first,â€ he said.

â€œHe trained very, very hard, he was one of the kids you never had to shout at, he was very focused. He wanted to be a good boxer and he was getting good, he was progressing well. He won a few novice titles [he won the Dublin Novice championships at age 16] and boxed on plenty of shows to learn his trade but before he became a Junior he found another love and packed it in"

Not saying he will beat Maywether but he has some limited boxing experience. His movement will be key in the fight. 

Haven't looked forward to a fight for years as much as this one. Couldn't care less if people think its for the money (which it is lol).


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/lifting-the-lid-on-conor-mcgregors-boxing-past/

Click to expand...

Limited being the key word there, there are thousands of kids with amateur records like that.
De la Hoya had something like 220 amateur fights and lost only half a dozen or so, won world titles at 5 or 6 different weights. Mayweather dispatched of him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2017)

They are certainly massively overhyping it - a press conference tour ! You will make sure they make as much money from the circus act as possible. The joke is getting bigger. It's going to be the biggest damp squid since the Mayweather Manny fight.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

Simbo said:



			Maybe won't lose much power but boxing gloves are going to feel awkward and cumbersome on his hands in comparison with MMA gloves? Feel slower, Different weight, will also give him a different range, he will have to wear wraps under them, his fingers won't be individual like he's used to. All of which will feel strange to him.
Granted all very small differences but at the top of the tree it's very small margins that separate winner and loser, just another thing he will have to contend with that will be second nature to mayweather and he wont even be thinking about it.
		
Click to expand...

He's worn boxing gloves before. He boxed as an amateur before moving into MMA. When he's boxing sparring in camp for his MMA fights he'll wear boxing gloves. It's not going to feel uncomfortable for him.


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it

I love Connor to be honest, dragged himself up from nothing, absolute nothing, with pure hard work and a fair amount of pain along the way.

I'd like him to beat mayweather, but I do think he will be relying on a punchers chance, as technically Mayweather is incredible and so hard to it

People will knock the fight, but I won't, I have the upmost respect for anyone who has the balls to get into a ring be it licensed boxing, or the unlicensed boxing I did.


----------



## Simbo (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He's worn boxing gloves before. He boxed as an amateur before moving into MMA. When he's boxing sparring in camp for his MMA fights he'll wear boxing gloves. It's not going to feel uncomfortable for him.
		
Click to expand...

Just the same as we can hole 3 feet putts all day long on the practice green, but when you have one for the club championship the ball looks like a beach ball and the hole the size of a 10 pence piece.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

Let's be honest McGregor as already won. 
Bet he never thought he'd get a pay day like this. 
When he loses he can just say he lost to one of the greatest boxers on the planet. 
It's entertainment,no one is forced to watch it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

Conor is destroying Floyd in the mental warfare and I do honestly believe that could have a big impact come fight night. I think Floyd thought they'd catch Conor out by not telling him the format, but cutting off his mic on the first night, by making Conor talk first but it has majorly back-fired. Conor still came out on top on night one, and absolutely ruined Floyd last night. The "I make money" "You owe money" comeback was brilliant, as were the jokes about Floyd not being able to read. Conor is on another level when it comes to this stuff, he is the greatest talker in the history of sports. I can see a big upset coming here and it's going to be magnificent.

Also, was nice to see Rory shouting out Conor, complementing him on his mental strength and his effective use of visualisation this week. Great to see. Still amazes me that Conor has come so far. I remember watching his last Cage Warriors fight and thinking he could be something special, never imagined that 5 years later we'd be in this position. Shows the power of hard work and self belief. 

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...mcilroy-lauds-conor-mcgregors-mental-strength


----------



## richy (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Conor is destroying Floyd in the mental warfare and I do honestly believe that could have a big impact come fight night. I think Floyd thought they'd catch Conor out by not telling him the format, but cutting off his mic on the first night, by making Conor talk first but it has majorly back-fired. Conor still came out on top on night one, and absolutely ruined Floyd last night. The "I make money" "You owe money" comeback was brilliant, as were the jokes about Floyd not being able to read. Conor is on another level when it comes to this stuff, he is the greatest talker in the history of sports. I can see a big upset coming here and it's going to be magnificent.

Also, was nice to see Rory shouting out Conor, complementing him on his mental strength and his effective use of visualisation this week. Great to see. Still amazes me that Conor has come so far. I remember watching his last Cage Warriors fight and thinking he could be something special, never imagined that 5 years later we'd be in this position. Shows the power of hard work and self belief. 

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...mcilroy-lauds-conor-mcgregors-mental-strength

Click to expand...

Oh my god, you really are a fan boy. The greatest talker in the history of sports? I think Ali might have something to say about that. McGregor doesn't even come close. 

taking the piss out of someone for their inability to read? Classy 

McGregor can talk all he likes. On fight night he won't be able to walk the walk and will get schooled big time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hell yeah I'm a fanboy, and I'm proud of it. I've followed Conor since before his UFC debut, so to see him where he is now is incredible. I've also stopped doubting him. He's been doubted all the way to this point. There was no way he was going to be able to handle Brandao's all-round game, then Poirier was going to be far too good, then Siver was going to out-strike him, then he faced his biggest test and there was no way he was beating a stud wrestler in Mendes, then onto the un-conquerable Aldo, then he was never going to avenge his loss to Diaz and was never getting past a stud wrestler and striker like Alvarez. He's proved everyone wrong every time, and other than the first Diaz fight has predicted the outcome every single time. Comes a point where you just have to believe him. I might be absolutely wrong, but I can see him shocking the world and knocking Floyd out. We will soon find out.


----------



## richy (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Hell yeah I'm a fanboy, and I'm proud of it. I've followed Conor since before his UFC debut, so to see him where he is now is incredible. I've also stopped doubting him. He's been doubted all the way to this point. There was no way he was going to be able to handle Brandao's all-round game, then Poirier was going to be far too good, then Siver was going to out-strike him, then he faced his biggest test and there was no way he was beating a stud wrestler in Mendes, then onto the un-conquerable Aldo, then he was never going to avenge his loss to Diaz and was never getting past a stud wrestler and striker like Alvarez. He's proved everyone wrong every time, and other than the first Diaz fight has predicted the outcome every single time. Comes a point where you just have to believe him. I might be absolutely wrong, but I can see him shocking the world and knocking Floyd out. We will soon find out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a MMA fan per say, more of a casual follower. I am a big boxing fan though. 

There is no way a peak mayweather gets beat off a novice boxer. Mosley, De la Hoya, Hatton, manny, Canelo would've all handled McGregor comfortably in a boxing ring, And plenty of others that Mayweather beat quite easily. 

One thing I have noticed about MMA fighters is they're terrible defensively against punches. Probably why they're so many KO's


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

There are a few factors that have to be considered when thinking about defensive boxing in MMA. Firstly the gloves are a lot smaller which definitely plays a factor, secondly, a lot of guys are worried about the takedown so will keep their hands lower so that they're ready to counter the takedown, secure underhooks or a whizzer and work towards a dominant position. They're also thinking about initiating takedowns themselves, catching leg-kicks, so many more factors involved than simply defensive or attacking boxing. 

Also, guys get knocked out in Boxing matches all the time but the incredibly dangerous 10-count system allows them just enough time to recover and continue fighting. This isn't the case in MMA, hence why there are so many quick finishes.


----------



## Simbo (Jul 13, 2017)

Good to see you defending your man mate I think you're getting a wee tad excited about him though. Mcgregor is a great businessman, he knows exactly what he's doing playing the media. Also a fantastic athlete and UFC fighter, no question about that. All the fights you mention have been in his own arena under his usual rules though. You've said a lot of the things yourself in the last post though which show about 90% of his skills are largely irrelevant. He's going to be fighting his subconscious mind continually.


----------



## Piece (Jul 13, 2017)

These pre fight conferences are interesting viewing but both coming out looking and sounding like, errr, cockerels.

Presumably it is 12 rounds of 3 mins boxing? Is McGregor going to last more than a few rounds swinging leather looking for that magic one punch? Has he got the staying power to go deep?

Things in McG favour is belief, youth and TMTs age and inactivity. The rest points to a schooling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2017)

These pre-match press conferences are farcical and getting more so and the board of control needs to start sanctioning these and deducting parts of the purse. They are becoming borderline violent and surely promoting a wrong message that has nothing to do with promoting the fight


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

Have you watched the press conferences for this fight? Been no violence, and what message would you expect them to be promoting? These guys are going to step into a ring and fight. They're going to put gloves on and try and knock eachother out. They're going to talk some trash. If you're expecting to tune in to a press conference to see two competitors complimenting eachother, first of all you're watching the wrong sport, and second of all, you're definitely watching the wrong two fighters.

As for Conor's cardio. MMA is far more taxing than a boxing match, he definitely has the gas. If he can go 5 5-minute rounds with Diaz, he can easily do 12 3-minute round chasing Mayweather around. Won't last that long though, it'll be over inside 4, with Floyd flat out on the canvas, as Conor predicts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Have you watched the press conferences for this fight? Been no violence, and what message would you expect them to be promoting? These guys are going to step into a ring and fight. They're going to put gloves on and try and knock eachother out. They're going to talk some trash. If you're expecting to tune in to a press conference to see two competitors complimenting eachother, first of all you're watching the wrong sport, and second of all, you're definitely watching the wrong two fighters.

As for Conor's cardio. MMA is far more taxing than a boxing match, he definitely has the gas. If he can go 5 5-minute rounds with Diaz, he can easily do 12 3-minute round chasing Mayweather around. Won't last that long though, it'll be over inside 4, with Floyd flat out on the canvas, as Conor predicts.
		
Click to expand...

How much wedge have you put down on that outcome?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

None. I don't bet.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			None. I don't bet.
		
Click to expand...

A bet is something that carries risk.

you seem pretty certain &#128540;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2017)

Haha, also not betting because I'm likely wrong, but hey, it's fun to make ridiculous statements on a forum. If it comes in I look clever, if it doesn't, I pretend the posts were never made. No risk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Have you watched the press conferences for this fight? Been no violence, and what message would you expect them to be promoting? These guys are going to step into a ring and fight. They're going to put gloves on and try and knock eachother out. They're going to talk some trash.
		
Click to expand...

Granted this fights hype has been well behaved but look at the recent other big fights where there have been scuffles. What purpose is that really serving?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, also not betting because I'm likely wrong, but hey, it's fun to make ridiculous statements on a forum. If it comes in I look clever, if it doesn't, I pretend the posts were never made. No risk.
		
Click to expand...

Careful, I'm sure some in the past have been known to screenshot posts in the hope of proving a point in the future &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## IainP (Jul 14, 2017)

The internet never forgets &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## richy (Jul 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, also not betting because I'm likely wrong, but hey, it's fun to make ridiculous statements on a forum. If it comes in I look clever, if it doesn't, I pretend the posts were never made. No risk.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be reminding you when McGregor gets schooled. Don't worry about that.


----------



## richy (Jul 14, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Granted this fights hype has been well behaved but look at the recent other big fights where there have been scuffles. What purpose is that really serving?
		
Click to expand...

You obviously haven't got a clue about boxing or combat sports in general and are merely posting for the sake of it. 
The scuffles are because these fighters have psyched themselves up so much during their camps, knowing full well they're going to come to blows with their opponent, they're like coiled springs ready to go. Also some of them genuinely don't like who they're up against. Other times it's to try and get a mental edge on who they're facing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2017)

richy said:



			I'll be reminding you when McGregor gets schooled. Don't worry about that.
		
Click to expand...

I'll do the same when Floyd's face down out cold on the canvas, don't you worry.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2017)

[video=youtube;R7lQN1Bre-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7lQN1Bre-Q[/video]

Conor's smashing it again. What a man.


----------



## richy (Jul 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;R7lQN1Bre-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7lQN1Bre-Q[/video]

Conor's smashing it again. What a man.
		
Click to expand...

Getting really tiresome this. 

Sky sports news had a tattoo count between them earlier. Yawn

At least 2 proper fighters are going at it in September


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2017)

whos gonna pay the rumoured 89.99 (129.99 if youre not a sky subscriber) for the PPV then lol

post them streams


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2017)

fundy said:



			whos gonna pay the rumoured 89.99 (129.99 if youre not a sky subscriber) for the PPV then lol

post them streams 

Click to expand...

Â£89.99???  Are they mad???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2017)

fundy said:



			whos gonna pay the rumoured 89.99 (129.99 if youre not a sky subscriber) for the PPV then lol

post them streams 

Click to expand...

Mugs will pay that for a glorified exhibition


----------



## fundy (Jul 16, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Â£89.99???  Are they mad???
		
Click to expand...

its whats been tweeted by one of the big boxing news sites, expect it may be fictional but not certain it is lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 16, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Â£89.99???  Are they mad???
		
Click to expand...

Got to find a way to pay the Â£100mil to Each of them


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2017)

fundy said:



			its whats been tweeted by one of the big boxing news sites, expect it may be fictional but not certain it is lol
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the sterling equivalent over the pond. Even Â£25 is too much I think.


----------



## Simbo (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't think UK prices have been released yet, that's the price for american viewers, in America  the price for mcgregor V mayweather is the same as it was when floyd fought manny.
Very doubtful it will be anything like that over here. Whatever the PPV price was for manny and floyd over here, this fight will be in the same ballpark maybe a wee bit more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2017)

No doubt it'll be the most expensive PPV ever but it's still a poor fight in the offing


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			whos gonna pay the rumoured 89.99 (129.99 if youre not a sky subscriber) for the PPV then lol

post them streams 

Click to expand...




fundy said:



			its whats been tweeted by one of the big boxing news sites, expect it may be fictional but not certain it is lol
		
Click to expand...

It's a parody account trolling that tweeted that out.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2017)

My oppo on Saturday was sure it was going to be Â£30, don't know where he had that from though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2017)

In the US it's $89.95 to watch it in SD, $99.95 in HD, which is probably where they've got the figures from. I'd be amazed if they tried to charge that in the UK, it'll likely be Â£19.95 here, like the Joshua fight was, maybe slightly more. They'll know they'll get basically zero buys if they try and charge Â£90 for it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 17, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No doubt it'll be the most expensive PPV ever but it's still a poor fight in the offing
		
Click to expand...

Whats your reasons for it being a poor fight?

I thought that the Hatton Mayweather fight was going to be great but it was a bore fest and poorly refereed.
As long as they both come to fight I'm keeping the faith.


----------



## richy (Jul 17, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Whats your reasons for it being a poor fight?

I thought that the Hatton Mayweather fight was going to be great but it was a bore fest and poorly refereed.
As long as they both come to fight I'm keeping the faith.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because it's  a novice boxer against a former P4P no1. Mismatch doesn't even come close


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2017)

richy said:



			Probably because it's  a novice boxer against a former P4P no1. Mismatch doesn't even come close
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Even if McGreogr has boxed, it's never at this level and against a fighter of this pedigree. He's got a puncher's chance but can't see him lasting 5 rounds at most


----------



## User62651 (Jul 18, 2017)

Did the 3 or 4 press conferences do what they're supposed to do - sell tickets? Doubt it, so see through panto it's ridiculous. You have 2 very astute businessmen and their agents selling something and suckers perhaps buying into it. $100m each you'll say whatever you're told to.
Every man and his dog knows this is utter farce, Joshua and Klitschko took worthy praise for not entering into all the trash talk nonsense that plagues boxing these days and they produced a classic in the ring.
I'm convinced this 'fight' will be a stitch up, rehearsed WWE style, Mayweather will win but he won't be allowed to KO McGregor, let McGregor have some success, points decision so both Mayweather and McGregor can walk away for a rematch in a years time for another $100m each.
More fool the numpties watching this in the belief it's a real fight, it's just a circus.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2017)

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/07/can-sports-sink-lower-than-mayweather-mcgregor.html


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/07/can-sports-sink-lower-than-mayweather-mcgregor.html

Click to expand...

What a load of toss that was. Pitching Conor as a racist which is just hilariously inaccurate. He then clearly has precisely zero MMA knowledge, for example;

"best known for a spinning side kick leading into a left cross"

That is not a combination that Conor is known for. He uses both of those weapons, but the spinning side kick doesn't lead into the left cross. Also worth noting:

"He is a fine MMA fighter, but heâ€™s more known for being obnoxiously brash and saying crazy racist things about his opponent than he is for his skills" 

That is so inaccurate it's untrue. He is way more than a _"fine"_ MMA fighter. He's one of, if not the best in the world. 2 weight world champion, something that no-one in the history of the UFC has ever done, he's more than fine. He's also not known for saying "crazy racist" things about his opponents. Referencing Floyd as "boy" wasn't racist. Boy is very commonly used in Ireland, Conor won't have known the racial connotations that word has in the US (admitted as much himself) and he's used the word in previous fights too, called both Poirier and Aldo "boy" in the octagon, but the writer of this article won't have seen that because I doubt he's seen the fights. 

Also, how is this remotely comparable to Le-Bron James vs Yoenis CÃ©spedes in a basketball match? That is a basketball player vs a baseball player, two completely different sports that don't crossover in any way at all. Utterly clueless.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 31, 2017)

Â£19.95 in the UK. 

So knickers can be untwisted over the price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2017)

In fairness that's about the same price as the travelling circus that arrives at Hemel every couple of months


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Â£19.95 in the UK. 

So knickers can be untwisted over the price.
		
Click to expand...

That's not too bad I suppose,but I'm guessing it'll be on at daft o'clock?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In fairness that's about the same price as the travelling circus that arrives at Hemel every couple of months
		
Click to expand...

Phil you know when you bang on about people adding nothing to a thread &#128563;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			In the US it's $89.95 to watch it in SD, $99.95 in HD, which is probably where they've got the figures from. I'd be amazed if they tried to charge that in the UK, it'll likely be Â£19.95 here, like the Joshua fight was, maybe slightly more. They'll know they'll get basically zero buys if they try and charge Â£90 for it.
		
Click to expand...

Good call, you working for Sky


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 31, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Good call, you working for Sky 

Click to expand...

Haha nope, just channeling my inner Mystic Mac.


----------



## richy (Jul 31, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's not too bad I suppose,but I'm guessing it'll be on at daft o'clock?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's scandalous. Â£20 for a fight between someone who hasn't boxed in 2 years and someone who hasn't boxed.


----------



## richy (Jul 31, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/07/can-sports-sink-lower-than-mayweather-mcgregor.html

Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

richy said:



			I think it's scandalous. Â£20 for a fight between someone who hasn't boxed in 2 years and someone who hasn't boxed.
		
Click to expand...

Supply and demand. 
If you think it's scandalous don't pay it. 
Obviously lots of people will.


----------



## richy (Jul 31, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Supply and demand. 
If you think it's scandalous don't pay it. 
Obviously lots of people will.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't planning on paying for it. I may stream it for free though. 

Lots of people will, it's certainly captured the casuals attention.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

It's fight week savages. How long we expecting Floyd to survive then? I reckon he'll make it to Round 3 before Conor decides to take him out.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 22, 2017)

Mayweather TKO 6


----------



## User62651 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It's fight week savages. How long we expecting Floyd to survive then? I reckon he'll make it to Round 3 before Conor decides to take him out.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to repeat but it's such a big money fight for both (that they'll want to repeat) they have to make a show so there'll be no early KOs. Fully expect a very defensive contest and a Mayweather points decision with Mcgregor standing there at the end saying 'you didn't even hurt me' - that way both get kudos and it's set up for bout 2 and another payday. Surely I'm not a cynic to suggest this will be staged? They must have agreed in advance that neither loses face.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

Absolutely won't be staged. This will be a fight, and both guys will be going in to knock the other out. Floyd wouldn't have agreed to 8oz gloves if he was happy to settle for a boring decision. This is going to be a really fun fight, possibly the most exciting Mayweather fight in recent history!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 22, 2017)

My son is getting his mates around and staying up for it. I'll give it a miss.

I'm not massively into boxing, totally not UFC but from what I have heard it sounds as through McGregor needs to ko Mayweather in the first few rounds. If it gets past that, 3 maybe 4 rounds, then Mayweather will just toy with him for 12, as he does most opponents. If I was Mayweathers manager I would have put a clause in the contract stating McGregor forfeits his money if he kicks, knees etc Mayweather. Anyone else think he may go rogue if Mayweather plays with him, out of pure frustration?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

Conor does have that exact clause in his contract. He won't be kicking, kneeing, choking Floyd. He bought an experienced boxing referee, Joe Cortez, into camp to referee his sparring sessions. He's taking this very seriously, there won't be any shenanigans. 

Interested to see that during the latest episode of UFC Embedded, the pre-fight Vlog series, Floyd's spent fight week so far playing Top Golf and eating Burger King. I hope for his sake he isn't taking Conor lightly, otherwise he'll end up embarrassed. Just like Paulie Malignaggi.


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2017)

Forgot it was this Saturday! TBH, not bothered who wins now. Floyd should win by a country mile but McG has a good puncher's chance.

Canelo v GGG is what I'm really waiting for.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 22, 2017)

Piece said:



			Forgot it was this Saturday! TBH, not bothered who wins now. Floyd should win by a country mile but McG has a good puncher's chance.

Canelo v GGG is what I'm really waiting for.
		
Click to expand...

A proper fight!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2017)

McGregor knocked down in the first and knocked out by the sixth.


----------



## Martin70 (Aug 22, 2017)

Too late for me these days.

I'm gonna wake up in the morning and find out what happened.

Just like Mayweather.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

Martin70 said:



			Too late for me these days.

I'm gonna wake up in the morning and find out what happened.

Just like Mayweather.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I like it!

[video=youtube;2kYFGuCc-58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kYFGuCc-58[/video]


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha I like it!

[video=youtube;2kYFGuCc-58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kYFGuCc-58[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha

That's up there with John Barnes for cringe!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

Doubt the guy that wrote it is feeling cringe. Not when Conor is flying him out to Vegas to watch the fight and then hanging out with him after.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 22, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Sorry to repeat but it's such a big money fight for both (that they'll want to repeat) they have to make a show so there'll be no early KOs. Fully expect a very defensive contest and a Mayweather points decision with Mcgregor standing there at the end saying 'you didn't even hurt me' - that way both get kudos and it's set up for bout 2 and another payday. Surely I'm not a cynic to suggest this will be staged? They must have agreed in advance that neither loses face.
		
Click to expand...

I think Shaun Michaels or someone will run in, clothesline one of them, drop kick the other and run off with the belt.... rematch at summerslam next year....


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It's fight week savages. How long we expecting Floyd to survive then? I reckon he'll make it to Round 3 before Conor decides to take him out.
		
Click to expand...

McGregor will not win this fight.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Doubt the guy that wrote it is feeling cringe. Not when Conor is flying him out to Vegas to watch the fight and then hanging out with him after.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure the person responsible for Crocs doesn't mind their bank balance. Doesn't make em any less ridiculous. 

No no need to be so precious about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2017)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/40991863

Lennox has it right - complete farce


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/40991863

Lennox has it right - complete farce
		
Click to expand...

He added: "Everybody wants to know what's going to happen.

"I don't think it is a fight that I am going to jump on a plane and go to see unless they pay me to commentate on it."

It's all about entertainment & no one is forced to watch it. 

Lenox isn't bothered about going to the fight unless he can make a few quid out of it himself &#129300;


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/40991863

Lennox has it right - complete farce
		
Click to expand...

Boxer thinks MMA fighter has no chance in boxing ring. Yawn. What a surprising piece of analysis.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2017)

My heart is with Conor in this fight, but my brain does give Floyd the edge, however, I don't see there being the gulf in ability that a lot of people are making out. There are a few things to consider with this fight that may give Conor a slight edge:

- Conor is the younger and far more active fighter
- Floyd's not been at a reach disadvantage since the De La Hoya fight which was 10 years ago and Conor has an extra inch on Oscar
- Conor will also be heavier than anyone Floyd has fought, walking around at between 164 and 168 which is what he will walk to the ring at, 154 is really Floyd's max (which is why he's eating Burger King on fight week)
- Floyd has never fought anyone that will utilise the karate/taekwondo style stance that Conor brings to the table
- Conor has worked incredibly hard on his already stellar cardio. 12 rounds of Boxing is longer in time but nowhere near as taxing as a 5 round MMA fight. He has done multiple 12 round spars in training camp with no issue, and Paulie Malignaggi even said Conor came on even stronger in rounds 10, 11 and 12
- Conor has already shown he has Boxing skills and talent by beating on Paulie in Camp. He knocked him down and put in some excellent work against a 2 weight world champion

I do see Floyd taking a boring 12 round decision, but write Conor McGregor off at your peril. This is no picnic for Floyd Mayweather, on Saturday night he better show up ready for war, because Conor is coming to shock the world. He has been written off his whole career. There was no way he was beating Dustin Poirier, even less chance of him getting past Chad Mendes, zero possibility he was beating the 145 king Jose Aldo and was never going to beat Eddie Alvarez. He beat them all convincingly and beat others along the way. He's a hungry, talented student of the game and make no mistake, he will have done his homework on Floyd and will know his game inside out. His coaches - John Kavanagh and Owen Roddy are two of the best tactical coaches in Combat Sports and they'll have formulated a superb gameplan for this fight. 

So you can call this fight a circus or a farce all you like, but prepared to be shocked. Conor's not going to roll over and be embarrassed by Floyd on Saturday night. This is going to be a fight. I might be wrong, and if I am I'll hold my hands up, but I just don't see it. Definitely not impossible for Conor to win. We'll see Saturday night.


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 23, 2017)

I agree it will be a farce and Alvarez v GGG is the fight to watch.


----------



## richy (Aug 23, 2017)

I think Conor will knock him out in 10 seconds. Looking at 30 seconds of sparring footage where he managed to land a few punches on Paulie Mallignaggi, who was stopped by European level Sam Eggington, I think he looks too good. He's clumsy novice style will be to much for former P4P number 1 and future first ballot HOF Mayweather.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2017)

"An Irishman is not to be underestimated, just don't do it. Too much history, too much hardship. I love it. I love it." - Chris Eubank has it right.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 23, 2017)

Money talks, and this fight is only about money (as will the likely rematch be). However, I will be watching and am very intrigued. I fully expect Mayweather to see out a closed shop UD but accept that McGregor could land a KO punch to Floyd's chin. Could. So could have Cotto, Pacquiao, Mosley, Canelo, De La Hoya, Castillo, Hatton and many, many other world class boxers. But they didn't, and McGregor is not a world class boxer. 

All the furore about Malinaggi is ridiculous. I don't see how it's relevant. He's not a current world class operator. Granted, he once was a slick and brave boxer but he's past it. To put things into perspective Sam Eggington stopped him earlier this year. And what do them clips actually prove? He's getting paid to spar McGregor. Probably working on specific Mayweather attributes. 

I like McGregor. He's great to watch in MMA where he is absolutely world class. He's a great talker and brilliant in self promotion. Above all he's smart, using this to secure his and his families future with this one fight. Do you think he'll be overly bothered if he loses (banking tens of millions) in a boxing match to one of the best of all time? He won't exactly lose face. 

Don't get me wrong, if the codes were switched McGregor would finish Floyd within 30 seconds. He'd use his skill and experience to his advantage. I fully expect to see Mayweather doing the same on Saturday night.


----------



## richy (Aug 23, 2017)

I fully expect these to be said once McGregor is beaten:
"He'd kill Mayweather in a real fight/cage within 30 seconds!"
"So what if he was beaten, he's made millions!" (Always find this one particularly weird.)
"What have you ever done in a ring/cage?"
"He's not a boxer!"

Log it


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 23, 2017)

Can't see this going on very long, Mayweather to win inside 3 rounds.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Can't see this going on very long, Mayweather to win inside 3 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

No. If Mayweather stops McGregor it'll be late. Floyd has brittle hands and is not a power puncher, he won't knock Conor out early.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 23, 2017)

richy said:



			I think Conor will knock him out in 10 seconds. Looking at 30 seconds of sparring footage where he managed to land a few punches on Paulie Mallignaggi, who was stopped by European level Sam Eggington, I think he looks too good. He's clumsy novice style will be to much for former P4P number 1 and future first ballot HOF Mayweather.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JT77 (Aug 23, 2017)

The only chance McGregor has imo is if he runs full pelt at the start of the fight at mayweather and manages to some how connect, after any initial surprise, of which I am sure mayweather is preped for, he doesnt have a chance.  I dislike mayweather, i dont enjoy watching him, i would enjoy seeing him knocked clean out, but I just cant see it at all. I wont watch this until i can find a repeat on you tube or similar, as I feel it will be a complete farce, as was posted a bit back, the GGG fight thats coming will be something to talk about, a proper boxing contest, not a hulk hogan v rocky debarcle! 
props to conor though, sets him up for life, no professional shame in losing to an unbeaten champ from a different code, back the ufc next for another money spinner probably


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2017)

richy said:



			I fully expect these to be said once McGregor is beaten:
"He'd kill Mayweather in a real fight/cage within 30 seconds!"
"So what if he was beaten, he's made millions!" (Always find this one particularly weird.)
"What have you ever done in a ring/cage?"
"He's not a boxer!"

Log it
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it bother you. 
Just pretend that the fight isn't happening.


----------



## hovis (Aug 23, 2017)

the two fighters already know whos winning and in what round.  its as fake as wwf wrestling match.   the whole thing is a farce and designed to make people rich.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2017)

hovis said:



			the two fighters already know whos winning and in what round.  its as fake as wwf wrestling match.   the whole thing is a farce and designed to make people rich.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMSNVgQgctE


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 23, 2017)

hovis said:



			the two fighters already know whos winning and in what round.  its as fake as wwf wrestling match.   the whole thing is a farce and designed to make people rich.
		
Click to expand...

You don't honestly believe that do you?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let it bother you. 
Just pretend that the fight isn't happening.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely impossible.
It's all over every media outlet.
It's a pantomime circus and I can't wait for it to be over...


----------



## Simbo (Aug 24, 2017)

I know all the money's going to come from PPV but Apparently only 13000 tickets been sold. Still 7000 available. They don't even know if the 13000 tickets are actually bums on seats because casinos buy blocks then hand them out/sell them on. Could be fighting in an arena at half capacity. 
Serves the 2 of them right for pricing tickets outwith the average person.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

The 7,000 number isn't accurate, there are a 1,000 tickets available on the open market. This fight is still going to break the May-Pac live gate record.




			Call it a circus, a farce or a sham, but ticket sales for Saturdayâ€™s Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Conor McGregor fight may have surpassed the $72-million live-gate record set by Mayweatherâ€™s 2015 victory over Manny Pacquiao.

â€œIâ€™m very confident weâ€™re going to break that. Weâ€™re still four days out and people arenâ€™t even in town,â€ Leonard Ellerbe, Mayweather Promotions CEO, told The Times on Tuesday morning.

Ken Solky of lasvegastickets.com, considered an expert on the ticket market, estimated Tuesday that only about 1,000 tickets remain on the open market, meaning the Mayweather-Pacquiao record has likely been beaten.

â€œThose other tickets â€” like the block the MGM will release to its players â€” is money thatâ€™s already in the bank, so I think they do have that live-gate record right now,â€ Solky said. â€œI would believe thereâ€™s more than $70 million in the box office as we speak.â€ 

UFC President Dana White said two weeks ago that more than $60 million in ticket sales had been processed.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-mayweather-mcgregor-1503424003-htmlstory.html

Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			The 7,000 number isn't accurate, there are a 1,000 tickets available on the open market. This fight is still going to break the May-Pac live gate record.
		
Click to expand...

The emirates stadium is "full" every week.

they may have sold a
l the seats, doesn't mean they'll all be filled though.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 24, 2017)

Carl froch had 80,000 at Wembley. 
For all the hysteria hype and circus surrounding it even if it was full at 20k seats its rather pitiful. The 7000 number is just as accurate as any of the other crap numbers getting passed about.  Early every news station and news paper is quoting the same number.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			No. If Mayweather stops McGregor it'll be late. Floyd has brittle hands and is not a power puncher, he won't knock Conor out early.
		
Click to expand...

Although I don't think mayweather will knock him out You don't need to be a power puncher to knock people out, mayweather has knocked out roughly 50% of his opponents. That's only slightly less than Ali knocked out. So for his rep of not being a knockout artist it's not a bad record.
Even little guys hurt when they connect, Tyson once said of a sparring partner.  a flush punch on the chin and it's goodnight Vienna.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

It's Vegas. There aren't any giant stadiums in Vegas. It's being held at the biggest venue in the fight capital of the world and the place where Floyd has exclusively fought since 2006. Not pitiful at all. 

Also, just because news outlets are reporting on rumour doesn't make it true. The 7,000 number came from a guy who reports for the LA Times. Look where that more recent story comes from, the LA Times, it's been debunked already. There aren't 7,000 tickets still available, there are 1,000, and they'll all be sold. The place will be packed no matter how much the tickets cost.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

Simbo said:



			Although I don't think mayweather will knock him out You don't need to be a power puncher to knock people out, mayweather has knocked out roughly 50% of his opponents. That's only slightly less than Ali knocked out. So for his rep of not being a knockout artist it's not a bad record.
Even little guys hurt when they connect, Tyson once said of a sparring partner.  a flush punch on the chin and it's goodnight Vienna.
		
Click to expand...

That 50% number is a little bit mis-leading though, he was knocking dudes out when he was early in his career, when he was Pretty Boy Floyd before his hand injuries. Who was the last guy he knocked out? It was Victor Ortiz, and it was a sucker punch. Guy before that was Ricky Hatton 10 years ago. I'm sure Floyd could knock Conor out, but if he does do it, it'll be like the Hatton one and it'll be late. Floyd's not going to come out throwing bombs, and if he does, he's getting knocked out.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It's Vegas. There aren't any giant stadiums in Vegas. It's being held at the biggest venue in the fight capital of the world and the place where Floyd has exclusively fought since 2006. Not pitiful at all. 

Also, just because news outlets are reporting on rumour doesn't make it true. The 7,000 number came from a guy who reports for the LA Times. Look where that more recent story comes from, the LA Times, it's been debunked already. There aren't 7,000 tickets still available, there are 1,000, and they'll all be sold. The place will be packed no matter how much the tickets cost.
		
Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Boyd_Stadium Holds 40k and its in vegas....


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jates12 said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Boyd_Stadium Holds 40k and its in vegas....
		
Click to expand...

That's not a fight venue, and it's not in Vegas. Fights in Vegas take place on the strip, and the T-Mobile Arena seats more people than the MGM (where Floyd has fought the majority of his big fights) and the Mandalay Bay. It's the biggest venue in Vegas.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			That's not a fight venue, and it's not in Vegas. Fights in Vegas take place on the strip, and the T-Mobile Arena seats more people than the MGM (where Floyd has fought the majority of his big fights) and the Mandalay Bay. It's the biggest venue in Vegas.
		
Click to expand...

Wembley wasnt a fight venue until it held a fight. Its 9 miles from the MGM grand, hardly far is it. They could get upwards of 50k in there with floor seating as well.

Also the Thomas & Mack Centre holds Nearly 18k in stands let alone floor seating, which is more than MGM, Mandalay and T Mobile.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Wembley wasnt a fight venue until it held a fight. Its 9 miles from the MGM grand, hardly far is it. They could get upwards of 50k in there with floor seating as well.
		
Click to expand...

Might be in Nevada, but no-one would consider that arena as part of true Vegas. Fights in Vegas take place on the strip, that's how it's always been and the T-Mobile Arena is the biggest venue in the strip. No-one wants to travel out to some 3-sided college football stadium to watch the biggest fight of all time. Doesn't compare to Wembley which has been hosting huge fights since Ali-Cooper in 1963, it has a history of big fights and is THE premier stadium in the country. They're not remotely similar venues.

Thomas & Mack Centre is smaller than T-Mobile Arena. It's capacity for Boxing 18,645. T-Mobile's holds 20,000. 20,510 watched Canelo vs Chavez Jr there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 24, 2017)

If a fight is big enough, people will watch it wherever. 

Its in vegas to make money. In years to come this may be rememebered as the fight with the greatest ever purse, but little else imo.

Even if it sells out, it'll be a paltry crowd their for show more than for a real interest in the event.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 24, 2017)

You've really got the mcgregor rose tinted specs on eh, lol, hope you're making a big night of the fight mate, enjoy jt&#128077;
Nowhere near the biggest fight of all time, not even close. Likes already been said if the fight is big enough people will go wherever, 60,000 people watched Ali in the middle of Africa 40 odd years ago. 
Everything is all ifs and buts, could've been and maybes. Let's see how it unfolds on Saturday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

The live attendance is irrelevant when it comes to dictating the size and scale of a fight when so many fights are held in Vegas. 16,219 people watched Mayweather-Pacquiao live at the MGM Grand, you're not telling me that wasn't a massive fight. Also, it's the generated gate number that means anything, not the attendance, this fight could have sold Wembley out twice if they wanted. They'll sell out the T-Mobile even with the ludicrous ticket prices. To put it in perspective 80,000 people saw Froch-Groves at Wembley, generating a gate of Â£6m. Those 16,000 that saw Floyd-Pacquiao at the MGM generated a gate of $72m, and this fight looks set to beat that. They are *insane* numbers. The current 2nd largest gate of all-time was Floyd-Canelo which made $20m, the gulf in those numbers is ridiculous.

It's also nothing to do with being a McGregor fan because if anything it's Floyd's involvement that makes it so big. But this fight transcends sport. It's the first time in history that the two biggest names, the two biggest PPV draws, the two biggest personalities from the 2 largest combat sports in the world will collide. This is a huge event and the fact the numbers back it up proves it. The huge $72m gate record is going to be beaten, the US PPV record is almost certainly going to be beaten (and I believe the Sky Box Office pre-orders already beat the highest grossing fight in history on the channel), it has more interaction on social media than any combat sports event, the press-conferences were packed in 4 straight cities around the world, to say this isn't even close to being the biggest fight in history baffles me. This fight is going to break every record going for revenue, viewership and interaction.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			The live attendance is irrelevant when it comes to dictating the size and scale of a fight when so many fights are held in Vegas. 16,219 people watched Mayweather-Pacquiao live at the MGM Grand, you're not telling me that wasn't a massive fight. Also, it's the generated gate number that means anything, not the attendance, this fight could have sold Wembley out twice if they wanted. They'll sell out the T-Mobile even with the ludicrous ticket prices. To put it in perspective 80,000 people saw Froch-Groves at Wembley, generating a gate of Â£6m. Those 16,000 that saw Floyd-Pacquiao at the MGM generated a gate of $72m, and this fight looks set to beat that. They are *insane* numbers. The current 2nd largest gate of all-time was Floyd-Canelo which made $20m, the gulf in those numbers is ridiculous.

It's also nothing to do with being a McGregor fan because if anything it's Floyd's involvement that makes it so big. But this fight transcends sport. It's the first time in history that the two biggest names, the two biggest PPV draws, the two biggest personalities from the 2 largest combat sports in the world will collide. This is a huge event and the fact the numbers back it up proves it. The huge $72m gate record is going to be beaten, the US PPV record is almost certainly going to be beaten (and I believe the Sky Box Office pre-orders already beat the highest grossing fight in history on the channel), it has more interaction on social media than any combat sports event, the press-conferences were packed in 4 straight cities around the world, to say this isn't even close to being the biggest fight in history baffles me. This fight is going to break every record going for revenue, viewership and interaction.
		
Click to expand...

Only time will tell how big the fight is.........

atm it's a pr gush!

Truly big fights are remembered and talked about for decades to come. If Connor surprises most of us and puts up a good show then it may get that accolade eventually. But if it goes as many believe it'll leave a sour taste in the mouth for the many who believed the hype.


----------



## richy (Aug 24, 2017)

Why are people bothered how much money this fight makes? You aren't getting a cut of it so why the fascination?

For me I like to see the best compete and McGregor is far from the best when it comes to boxing. 

Not one peep on here last week when Terence Crawford became the first undisputed champion in over a decade. More people should be talking about that, than this circus.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

https://www.fightprimer.com/blog/2017/8/21/the-primer-floyd-mayweather-vs-conor-mcgregor

This is a superb read/watch. Jack Slack does technical striking breakdowns like no-one in the game.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 24, 2017)

Hate this or love this, it IS the biggest fight of all time in many ways. We live in an era of fighting where popularity, public opinion and money all talk. 

So it's not the two best heavyweights in the world - what many would see the pinnacle of boxing - but it is two of the best athletes in their own fields squaring off in a much speculated fight at a venue that is clearly seen as a Mecca of boxing in the current era. 

If you aren't interested - don't watch, but don't pretend this isn't absolutely huge. 

I'll be supporting McGregor but I've no clue if he has a chance or not simply because we've never seen him box. We don't know if Mayweather will be rusty. We just don't know. The odds suggest Mayweather because it's his sport. 

I just hope it's a good spectacle and worth me staying up for. 

Chill out, folks. Try enjoying life.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7OkqjuOToc#t=150.648136

Cant wait until this fight.

A "wee" flutter on Conor to do the job. 

Never underestimate the Irish!:thup:


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2017)

richy said:



			Why are people bothered how much money this fight makes? You aren't getting a cut of it so why the fascination?

For me I like to see the best compete and McGregor is far from the best when it comes to boxing. 

*Not one peep on here last week when Terence Crawford became the first undisputed champion in over a decade. More people should be talking about that, than this circus*.
		
Click to expand...

Caught up with this this morning after my hols. What a body punch. Beautiful skills and took out a top level fighter in Indongo. Garcia next or move up to fight, errrr, McGregor? :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry, but i've not been following this , what/ whose rules will they be using ?


----------



## richy (Aug 25, 2017)

Piece said:



			Caught up with this this morning after my hols. What a body punch. Beautiful skills and took out a top level fighter in Indongo. Garcia next or move up to fight, errrr, McGregor? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think the ref could've given him a minute and he still wouldn't have made it. 

I'd like to see him stay where he is for a few fights. Garcia fight would be good, he's already beaten him twice in the amatuers.


----------



## Val (Aug 25, 2017)

Paddy power already paying out on Mayweather


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 25, 2017)

richy said:



			Why are people bothered how much money this fight makes? You aren't getting a cut of it so why the fascination?

For me I like to see the best compete and McGregor is far from the best when it comes to boxing. 

Not one peep on here last week when Terence Crawford became the first undisputed champion in over a decade. More people should be talking about that, than this circus.
		
Click to expand...

What do you think of Crawford? I've never really taken to him. Great achievement unifying the division and a fantastic finish, always love a body shot KO. I just find myself not overly enthused by him. I remember when he fought Ricky Burns, he looked decent but didn't think he was that special. Maybe I was wrong. 

The Mikey Garcia fight would be good. Garcia is a great fighter, always in exciting fights. I didn't know Crawford beat him in the amateurs. Apparently he also beat Danny Garcia. I think he should try and defend the unified titles for a while before moving up himself - if the politics allows.


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry if its been mentioned but whats the estimated time for the main fight to start?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2017)

Reckon it'll start about 5am - really depends on how long the rest of the main card fights go, but if the majority go the distance it'll be about 5am.


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Reckon it'll start about 5am - really depends on how long the rest of the main card fights go, but if the majority go the distance it'll be about 5am.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, then I'll prob watch it (anytime time from about 3am with you and I'll be up and its not a pay per view fight anyway)


----------



## Piece (Aug 25, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			What do you think of Crawford? I've never really taken to him. Great achievement unifying the division and a fantastic finish, always love a body shot KO. I just find myself not overly enthused by him. I remember when he fought Ricky Burns, he looked decent but didn't think he was that special. Maybe I was wrong. 

The Mikey Garcia fight would be good. Garcia is a great fighter, always in exciting fights. I didn't know Crawford beat him in the amateurs. Apparently he also beat Danny Garcia. I think he should try and defend the unified titles for a while before moving up himself - if the politics allows.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Mikey G's last fight and tbh, I didn't think he was that great. Mind you, Broner was appalling for a bloke that had a bit of talent a few years back. I'd fancy Crawford to beat Mikey G based on what I've seen from their last fights.


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 25, 2017)

Fiver on a double knockout in the first round


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;6i2k5d2coiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i2k5d2coiU[/video]

Surprise, surprise, Paulie's a little snake. How does he still have a job working the fight on Showtime?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 25, 2017)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ted-about-idiotic-boxing-thing-20170825134658


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't think McGregor has made the weight very well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2017)

What makes you think that? He was under the 154 allowance, didn't look particularly drawn out (look at his weight cut photos at 145 if you want to see him drawn out) and only cut 12lbs this week which is nothing. MMA guys are used to cutting quite a bit of weight on fight week.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2017)

Help me on this..
They've done the weigh in
CM now saying he's going to put on 10lbs before the fight??
How does that work?
Surely he's a whole weight division up now..?
Makes the weigh in a bit of a farce doesn't it?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2017)

No that's how it works. You cut as much water weight and diet as much as you can to make the weight category and then as you re-hydrate and start eating properly again it goes back on. Not sure if that's how it works in Boxing, certainly not how it works for Floyd, but that's how it works in MMA. Guys regularly cut 15-20lbs on fight week, even more for some of the bigger guys. 

Conor's going to be probably 170 on fight night, he's going to out-weight Floyd by quite a substantial amount.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2017)

So what's the point of the weigh in if it's likely to bear no resemblance to the actual weight of the fighters on fight night..?

I know a lot of people are excited by the fight but this is just confirming my view that the whole thing is just a circus.
I'm completely out.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't know but it's a fundamental core of combat sports whether it's Boxing, MMA or even amateur wrestling. You prove you can make the weight category and then as you put the water weight and start eating again you go back to your natural weight. This particular weight-in is no more a circus than any other weigh-in, Floyd's just an odd case because he's happy to be under-sized for his weight category.

It's certainly safer to do that, you can really damage your cardio with a bad weight cut and it's proven that you're more susceptible to traumatic brain injury after a bad weight cut because if you're really de-hydrated it can take longer for the water to return to the brain as much as required. So it's pretty dumb and quite dangerous but it's just something that happens across all combat sports.


----------



## happyhacker (Aug 26, 2017)

Its exactly the same in boxing. They cut and then re-hydrate back up 10-20 pounds before a fight. 

Not indicative of a farce at all Imurg. But what it does probably highlight is how Mayweather is more comfortable at this weight. If the fight goes into the longer rounds (unlikely IMO) then Conor will be blowing out his behind and gassed.


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Help me on this..
They've done the weigh in
CM now saying he's going to put on 10lbs before the fight??
How does that work?
Surely he's a whole weight division up now..?
Makes the weigh in a bit of a farce doesn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It can have a bad effect if you crash the weight and then try and pile it back on. It can make you sluggish and weak. The idea behind it if done right means you're heavier than your opponent come fight night but if done incorrectly can have a detrimental effect.


----------



## richy (Aug 26, 2017)

Heard McGregor say he's going to outbox Mayweather because he's technically better. 

I think he was actually trying to be serious 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## gmc40 (Aug 26, 2017)

It's always baffled me but it's a difficult one. In an ideal world they should weigh them as they get in the ring. How can you fight at a weight division when you are actually a weight or two above at the time of the fight?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2017)

richy said:



			Heard McGregor say he's going to outbox Mayweather because he's technically better. 

I think he was actually trying to be serious 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Seriously doubt it. At least I hope he isn't being serious, if that's his plan it's going to end bad for him. He has superb tactical coaches behind him though so I have faith that the gameplan won't be to try and out-box and out-skill Mayweather. If that's the plan, they're deluded.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 26, 2017)

Boxers do the exact same weight cut, well the majority do anyway. 
So mcgregor says he's going to box mayweather b cause he's technically better and mayweather says he's. It going to fight a defensive fight because that's not what fans want to see&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Pure horse manure from both of them.
Mcgregor, com fight time will be more the size and weight of GGG or avalrez so a good bit bigger than floyd.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 27, 2017)

Fair play to McGregor he lasted more rounds than I thought he would. &#128077;


----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Fair play to McGregor he lasted more rounds than I thought he would. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest that was the worst I've ever seen Floyd and he still battered him.


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2017)

On BBC R5L they are now saying McG and Malignaggi makes sense. Not for me thanks.


----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2017)

Piece said:



			On BBC R5L they are now saying McG and Malignaggi makes sense. Not for me thanks.
		
Click to expand...

That's the BBC for you, clueless.


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2017)

richy said:



			That's the BBC for you, clueless.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch any of the undercard? Saw that Cleverley lost.


----------



## richy (Aug 27, 2017)

Piece said:



			Did you watch any of the undercard? Saw that Cleverley lost.
		
Click to expand...

No, I wasn't planning on watching the main fight but got up to put some meat on and saw it hadn't started. Pretty easy to find a decent stream. 

By all accounts Cleverly offered nothing and was beaten up. Should retire now.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 27, 2017)

If Mayweather does walk away with the much mentioned Â£300 million then that's a mere Â£10.7 million a minute.

That's some hypetastic payday.:mmm:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 27, 2017)

richy said:



			Let's be honest that was the worst I've ever seen Floyd and he still battered him.
		
Click to expand...

Your battered and my battered must be miles apart McGregor never had a mark on him.


----------



## Simbo (Aug 27, 2017)

I wouldn't say battered but he certainly had marks on him, nothing major, but the bruises will show in a few days, he's currently sporting a massive black eye


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2017)

So I guess as Mayweather dragged it out until the 10th round there will be calls for a multi million pound rematch ? But thank god it's over with and we don't have to listen to all the complete nonsense being spouted by both of them


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Your battered and my battered must be miles apart McGregor never had a mark on him.
		
Click to expand...

You're joking, yea? His face was clearly not in a great way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2017)

Haven't seen it but as it went 10 rounds did McGregor actually box well or was it a case of Mayweather being unable to get it done or wanting to drag it out. I would imagine we will get the inevitable offers for a rematch but surely for Mayweather 50 and out unbeaten is the ideal way to go out on a very rich high.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 27, 2017)

McGregor never stood a chance. It was all crap from promoters looking to build up the pre match hype but in reality the Notorious had no chance at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2017)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/41065740

Seems pretty fair and balanced


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 28, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/41065740

Seems pretty fair and balanced
		
Click to expand...

So you thought it was a joke/circus & mugs would watch it,yet you are still reading about it & talking about it &#129300;

Seems like millions of others around the world it sucked you in Phil.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 28, 2017)

The punters got a decent night out and everyone else made a fortune, 
McGregor may have decided that boxing is easier than MMA and he can make more money there too so I wouldn't be surprised if he tries to get another couple of big bucks boxing matches on the back of this contest then retire. Man's not daft.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 29, 2017)

Ive seen that Dan2501 hasnt been on here since the fight! :rofl:

Mayweather hasnt stopped anyone since 2011, shows what sort of power puncher he is and he stopped connor, was never going to be a contest and shows how out of his depth connor was.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 29, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Ive seen that Dan2501 hasnt been on here since the fight! :rofl:

Mayweather hasnt stopped anyone since 2011, shows what sort of power puncher he is and he stopped connor, was never going to be a contest and shows how out of his depth connor was.
		
Click to expand...

What? I posted multiple times in the other thread that was discussing who was watching the fight. Nice that you're so bothered about hearing my opinion though. Means a lot. <3


----------



## Piece (Aug 29, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Ive seen that Dan2501 hasnt been on here since the fight! :rofl:

Mayweather hasnt stopped anyone since 2011, shows what sort of power puncher he is and he stopped connor, was never going to be a contest and shows how out of his depth connor was.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the lad, Dan2501 posted on another thread about the fight


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			What? I posted multiple times in the other thread that was discussing who was watching the fight. Nice that you're so bothered about hearing my opinion though. Means a lot. <3
		
Click to expand...

I will position myself here in my orthopedic shoes sir! Intrigued to hear your analysis on the fight in fairness!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 29, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			I will position myself here in my orthopedic shoes sir! Intrigued to hear your analysis on the fight in fairness!
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...yone-watching-the-fight&p=1739852#post1739852

Enjoy.


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2017)

https://socceronsunday.com/article/mcgregor-play-real-madrid-football-match/


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 29, 2017)

http://www.dailysquat.com/wow-conor-mcgregor-just-challenged-phil-power-taylor-darts-match/

Been quite a few of them the last few days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2017)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-and-conor-mcgregor-in-talks-over-april-fight

Surely people wonâ€™t get sucked in again ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 8, 2017)

Haha. UFC obviously not paying Conor what he wants to fight Ferguson.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-and-conor-mcgregor-in-talks-over-april-fight

Surely people wonâ€™t get sucked in again ?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t let it bother you. 
If it happens & people want to see it then whatâ€™s the problem? 
No one would force you to watch it ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 20, 2017)

Dana White has today confirmed that the UFC are in talks with Floyd to sign a UFC contract. Would bloody love it if this happened. He'd do well to get out of the first minute. Conor could drag it out a few minutes and let him feel a few leg kicks and spinning kick attacks to the body before he takes him down at will and strangles him though.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2017)

I canâ€™t see it happening but then I said that about the McGregor fight lol.
Heâ€™d get absolutely slaughtered in an octagon, I canâ€™t see how he would have a chance.


----------



## Simbo (Dec 21, 2017)

Heard this at the weekend, Iâ€™d go out on a limb and say â€œnever going to happenâ€
Mcgregor would murder him in seconds in the UFC arena. 
Canâ€™t see floyd being dumb enough to even attempt this


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 21, 2017)

He's too old, he doesn't need the money, he'd get destroyed plus he's rubbished the rumours already. Depends which weight class he'd fight at but Conor, Tony Ferguson, Wonderboy, Woodley etc would all outclass him as he's just a boxer, he'd stand no chance against these guys.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 21, 2017)

You say he doesn't need the money, but he wouldn't even be entertaining it if he didn't. Money goes fast, especially when you live like Floyd, wouldn't surprise me if he needs another quick cash grab already.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			You say he doesn't need the money, but he wouldn't even be entertaining it if he didn't. Money goes fast, especially when you live like Floyd, wouldn't surprise me if he needs another quick cash grab already.
		
Click to expand...

He's worth around a billion dollars (apparently). Yes he flashes the cash but he'll have invested a lot of it plus why would he want to get beat after a career of being unbeatable, doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 21, 2017)

No chance this will ever happen. There is zero chance Mayweather will win where as Conor maybe had half a percent chance.  He may need the money but if the figures were correct from the last fight he has a good few years buffer built up.  I donâ€™t even think it will be entertaining.  I want to see him get beat up but thereâ€™s no value to the defeat because his skill level will be child like in comparison.


----------

